# The In's and Out's of Keeping Sugar Gliders.



## Rocket (Feb 17, 2008)

Well it turns out I will be receiving Sugar Gliders in a few weeks so I was hoping that Keepers and breeders would be able to offer their advice and past experiences with these animals. As far as I know, only people in SA, VIC and NT can keep them so that would limit the numbers kept quite significantly. 

I have done searches through the old threads here on APS and revealed some helpful information but I need more. Have also looked through Google but it seems that a majority of people keep them inside as 'pocket pets', not avairy animals. The animal(s) I will be receiving are already established in avairies. 

Thanks in advance, much appreciated. Pics would also be great 
Cheers


----------



## hornet (Feb 17, 2008)

www.arachnoboards.com its an american invert site but there are a few keepers of sugar gliders on it.


----------



## CGSwans (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't keep them but from what I understand they are not appropriate animals to share an aviary with birds. They are mostly nocturnal which will disturb roosting birds.


----------



## shlanger (Feb 17, 2008)

Greetings Rocket, I once worked for that great naturalist David Fleay. He kept and bred all of the gliders at one time or another. He stressed to me that it was important, petaurus { sugar and squirrel gliders} regularly have a slice of orange in their diet.
trust this is helpfull!


----------



## Bushfire (Feb 17, 2008)

Advice...Dont get bitten they really hurt and have a tendancy to hang on. Oh very funny when it happens to someone else.


----------



## Gobo (Feb 17, 2008)

i got a young breeding pair only 2 weeks ago but i have handraised one or two in the past.most of the info i found on the web was american sites and some were quite contradictory to others so was hard to know what to believe. the two i have are avairy raised but are quickly becoming used to my night time interractions with them and are quite happy to eat from my hand and being patted. eventually i will most likely want to bring them inside for 'play time' so to speak but if they stress out too much i will most likely wait for them to breed and raise the babies to be used to this. 
i give them a variety of fruit which i have decided to puree all together and freeze into ice cube trays so they cannot be picky with what they're given and to this mix i add wombaroo high protein supplement as well as giving them a small amount of fruit museli with occasional mealworms and wombaroo small carnivore mix which they are not so interested in. they really like baby food fruit salad puree but i only offer small amounts as a treat. their avairy is small but sufficient at 4ft x 2ft x roughly 6ft which contains a parrot breeding box, numerous gum branches and thick climbing rope and fresh gum leaves. when startled they make a very unusual scream type noise but this is mainly a bluff they seem reluctant to bite. most times i have held them they have either urinated or defecated but thats something you have to get used to as is with their scent which is not too unbearable, different to a ferret but quite distinct.
i guess thats all i can say about them at this stage but i can answer questions only from my own experience from the past and now the present.
hope this is of some use 
matt


----------



## shlanger (Feb 17, 2008)

when handling them and they start going......grrrrr.....grrrr...grrr...grrrr., they gonna bite you imediately!


----------



## Rocket (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks Gobo & Shlanger! No, they won't be kept with Birds.

Gobo, would it be possible for you to post some photos of your Gliders? They truely are one of the cutest animals on earth in my opinion.


----------



## Rocket (Feb 17, 2008)

BUMP. Nobody else can help out with info or photos they have?


----------



## sigridshurte (Feb 17, 2008)

dont keep sugar gliders ...it so rong ... unless you can provide fresh fruit and a whole cage of fresh flowers each day YOU ARE BEING CRULE !!!


----------



## sigridshurte (Feb 17, 2008)

and if they are used to being in a aviary keep him there ! they need the space to run around and they should be kept with at least 3 others to be happy (only one can be male, or they will fight ) i am so against keeping them but your probly going to get one anyway ! and if they are in an aviary you should get a little light to attract the bugs because they love them and it is part of a diet to keep them healthy AND THEY ARE NOT POCKET PETS ! THAT IS THE WORST THING I HAVE EVER HERED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chrisreptile (Feb 17, 2008)

sigridshurte said:


> and if they are used to being in a aviary keep him there ! they need the space to run around and they should be kept with at least 3 others to be happy (only one can be male, or they will fight ) i am so against keeping them but your probly going to get one anyway ! and if they are in an aviary you should get a little light to attract the bugs because they love them and it is part of a diet to keep them healthy AND THEY ARE NOT POCKET PETS ! THAT IS THE WORST THING I HAVE EVER HERED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



i am more than certain that shawn is capable of looking after these creatures.


----------



## sigridshurte (Feb 17, 2008)

i hope so becouse half the people who care for them are clueless and treat them very poorly ....... and if he listens to half the internet sites that call them 'indoor pocket pets" he isnt going to get very far!


----------



## Gobo (Feb 17, 2008)

i dont think they should be kept strictly as pocket pets either but i dont see the harm in bringing them inside when they are at a suitable stage to have a bit more interraction as they are quite curious and inquisitive animals that, when i sit in the aviary will come up to me to see whats going on. and this has been the case with another i have had in the past. although they are not domesticated they are captive bred so i think it is fair to give them that level of interraction. i think the unfortunate side of the internet is that most of the site are from the USA and they seem to have a tendancy of commecialising many exotic animals therefore in australia its hard to get a more realistic approach of keepers advice and experience with them.


----------



## sigridshurte (Feb 17, 2008)

thats very true .... i complety agree with you. they are very curious and inquisitive little things and they need lots of attention. i used to care for them with WILVOS and raise the abandoned young i love them to death but in the end i had to let them all go back to the wild ( im in QLD so ya cant have them as pets )


----------



## Gobo (Feb 17, 2008)

okay i just took some dodgy pics of them with a not so great camera so this will have to do until i get a better one.


----------



## Rocket (Feb 17, 2008)

Sigridshurte: I understand 100% on where you are coming from but I don't see any problem with keeping any type of animal in captivity as long as wild numbers can be kept very stable (which they are when in comes to Gliders). As long as animals can be kept in decent sized enclosures and kept in optimum conditions resembling natural habitat, I don't see any problem what-so-ever. Especially if the animals thrive and even breed in captivity. Your happy to keep Reptiles etc, obviously Gliders and reptiles are very different but the morals and ethics are exactly the same.

Thanks again Gobo. Much appreciated.


----------



## Rocket (Feb 17, 2008)

Just thought I'd post a pic of the little (2 year old) Girl I will be receiving.


----------



## teddybear (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Rocket

You are soooo lucky I wish we could have them in Brisbane cause they are sooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Luke1 (Feb 18, 2008)

i wish i could have em in NSW....if we can i really would consider getting them. just 1 question:
sugar gliders are small right and the greater gliders are the big ones?

Luke


----------



## diamonddan (Feb 18, 2008)

all i can say is if you are planing to get rich of these glidder think again ......


----------



## Thor1 (Feb 18, 2008)

i work with 2 people who have recently bought sugar gliders 
and they are great!!
one day i will get some too. let me know whats happens with yours.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 18, 2008)

Luke1 said:


> i wish i could have em in NSW....if we can i really would consider getting them. just 1 question:
> sugar gliders are small right and the greater gliders are the big ones?
> 
> Luke


 
Yes - sugar gliders are 2nd smallest glider in Aus. Feather-tail Glider is smallest and Greater Glider is largest.


----------



## Chris1 (Feb 18, 2008)

they are the cutest things i've ever seen!

good luck with them!


----------



## Glider (Feb 18, 2008)

I adore these guys, would love to own a couple!
I wonder though if they're raised with lots of human interaction, is there a way around the handful/shirtful/hairful of bowel contents when handling?


----------



## Rocket (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for kind words from MOST of the people who have replied.

Diamonddan: I'm not keeping them to try and get rich off breeding them. I've wanted them for a very long time and will just be happy to keep them.

Here's a few other pics.


----------



## Australis (Feb 18, 2008)

They look pretty neat Rockeeert


----------



## sigridshurte (Feb 18, 2008)

here are some of my babies that i have cared for over the years ....all have since been put into groups of 10 then released back into the wild  some are sugar glider some are squirel gliders


----------



## Rocket (Feb 18, 2008)

Very cute indeed Sigrid. I see why you are especially passionate about these animals. 

Thanks again to all!


----------



## sigridshurte (Feb 18, 2008)

yea i really miss caring for them i just dont have the time 
good luck with your new one


----------



## Rocket (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks to all those with the positive and helpful comments! Turns out they will be arriving next Wednesday (27th). Can't wait!


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 19, 2008)

sigridshurte said:


> dont keep sugar gliders ...it so rong ... unless you can provide fresh fruit and a whole cage of fresh flowers each day YOU ARE BEING CRULE !!!



Please stop being cruel to me by typing with such poor grammar.

www.dictionary.com


----------



## shlanger (Feb 19, 2008)

Rocket-----please remember It's important, they get orange in diet!


----------



## Gobo (Feb 19, 2008)

im personally not so sure how important the orange is in the diet. some websites say everyday others say rarely. the breeder i got mine from occasionally gives it to them but does not see it as an absolute necesity and each time i have offered it to them they heavent touched it. i guess from talking to people and looking at websites thats my own conclusion and each person has to make the decision as what to believe but im just adding my opinion. one main thing almost every site had was that their food needs a higher calcium to phosphate ratio so this is one thing that i am trying to make sure of and with supplements such as wombaroo high protein and small carnivore the ratios seem to be correct so this should help im sure.
good luck with them rocket if i can help any further ( though i am definitely no expert on all things sugar gliders), please let me know. you can ever stop learning so i dont think anyone has all the answers but i am just speaking from personal experience.


----------



## falconboy (Feb 19, 2008)

You lucky devil Rocket. If I ever come to SA I will be popping by for a cuddle! Um, I mean with your gliders. :shock:


----------



## Rocket (Feb 19, 2008)

falconboy said:


> You lucky devil Rocket. If I ever come to SA I will be popping by for a cuddle! Um, I mean with your gliders. :shock:



Sure you meant with Gliders Falconboy......... LOL

Thanks so much for the advice Gobo. Will definitely keep in contact with you. 

Will also get more pics when she arrives and the avairy over the weekend.


----------



## nuthn2do (Feb 19, 2008)

shlanger said:


> Rocket-----please remember It's important, they get orange in diet!


They are a native Australian animal, orange trees are not a native. They don't naturally eat any of "our fruits" they survive on nectar, leaves and flowers from wattle, gum, bottle brush etc


----------



## Marz (Feb 21, 2008)

Rocket said:


> Will also get more pics when she arrives and the avairy over the weekend.


 
Several important things about gliders.

Sugar gliders are colony animals and generally do poorly on their own and they can show signs of stress, depression and self mutilate. For these reasons alone, make sure you get more than one.

Having said that,Introducing new gliders to an established colony can be full of issues. Gliders have distinct territories and sometimes new gliders will not be accepted into a group.

A good diet is essential. Healesville Sanctuary have researched for years on this and others.
http://www.wildlifevictoria.org.au/Pdf Docs/HS Current Diets.pdf

Avoid most internet sugar glider diets as most of these have been put together by amateur US owners who have never had their concoctions analysed or tested for good sugar glider nutrition. 

They love fresh native blossoms and offer them fresh branches. An occasional piece of orange is okay but be mindful of feeding it regularly. Fresh insects and blossoms are much better value nutritionally as well as a good variety of fruit/veg/protein etc.

Gliders scent everything and will smell (especially males) though if you keep them outdoors, this is going to be minimal. Just make sure their aviary provides enough room, adequete shelter from rain and hot sun. An airlock into the cage is really worthwhile as they are small and quick and the last thing you want is an escapee. Even some hanging plastic strips over the door is better than nothing if you don't have an airlock.


----------



## jessb (Feb 21, 2008)

shlanger said:


> Rocket-----please remember It's important, they get orange in diet!


 
How does that work then? Oranges aren't native to Australia, so they certainly wouldn't be part of gliders' natural diets. Wouldn't it make more sense to ensure they get something closer to their natural diet???

EDIT: lol, sorry nuthn2do - just saw your post!


----------



## shlanger (Feb 22, 2008)

Duhhh nuthn2do can't we get you on mastermind! Your special subject could be the bleedin obvious! Of course gliders don't have access to orange trees in the wild! In captivity they generally dont have access to eucaluptus sap and exudates, the flowers, insects, wattle gum and necter that you discribe. If in captivity you provided them with all these they wouldnt need orange in diet at all! As most people give them artificial diets which lack in certain vitamins and minerals a piece of orange makes up for these. Get it now?


----------



## shlanger (Feb 22, 2008)

sure jessb but how are you going to do this if you live in a high rise in middle of the city?


----------



## xander (Feb 22, 2008)

shlanger said:


> sure jessb but how are you going to do this if you live in a high rise in middle of the city?



I agree with Jessb.If you keep a native animal you should feed them as close to their natural diet as possible. Surely if you live in a highrise you could still go and get fresh browse and flowers a few times a week. If you cant then get a cat.IMO


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks Marz for the link to the Healseville sanctuary regime for feeding their animals..
Great advice to.
The diet according to the good people at Healseville.



> NATURAL DIET: Insects, pollen, nectar, sap, lerps.(sorry, all out of lerps)
> AD LIB: Water.
> _DAILY DIET (per animal): 1 Dog chow/Advance._
> _6g Fruit, chopped (1tbspoon)._
> ...


----------



## Rocket (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

Marz: I have spoken to the person I am getting her from and he currently keeps her alone and said she's doing quite well. Although, a mate will be a necessity in the near future before the onset of the cold nights in Winter. Currently, in SA we are doing fairly well with the weather and the person is looking into a mate for my female, locally. Thanks for the link, very helpful indeed!


----------



## Rocket (Mar 5, 2008)

Well its been a week since I got her and she seems to have settled down well and feeds every night. Heres some quick shots of her.


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 5, 2008)

aww, so cute, i wanna cuddle!!


----------



## Rocket (Mar 6, 2008)

Bump


----------



## herptrader (Mar 6, 2008)

So that box you have her in is a hide box with a slide off front?

What is your enclosure set up like?


----------



## Rocket (Mar 6, 2008)

She's living in an aviary. Will post pics tonight for you herptrader.

She has several boxes she can sleep in both on the gorund and high up.


----------



## Rocket (Mar 7, 2008)

Nobody else has any pics they'd like to share of their gliders? Would also like to see Squirrel Gliders..


----------



## Zdogs (Mar 9, 2008)

She's very cute, all the best with her


----------



## asis (Mar 9, 2008)

Looks good. Got any aviary pics?


----------



## Rocket (Mar 9, 2008)

Here's some aviary pics. Looks quite alot different as I have put a few more nesting boxes in and alot more logs etc in there for climbing.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 9, 2008)

my brother keeps 2 female sugar gliders in his bedroom he lives in a 3 story apartment and his bedroom has a second story loft with a mesanine floor he has put up a big rope net hung from all four corners from the roof and there is railings ect in one spot they have worked out how to do an 4m glide from two spots and are very energetic .
at their bed time they both make their own way and retire to an old hessian back pack hanging from a post on his 4 poster bed.
From what i have seen sugar gliders are an amazing animal they can differentiate between people they are highly intelligent i belive slightly smater than an average domestic cat.
They receive a variety of fresh fruit and some vegetables every night and i dont think they are very difficult to look after.
I think they are a very rewarding pet and a great alternative to introduced species.
I dont think a massive cage is required for these animals but it would be ashame to keep gliders that cant glide so a 3m long 2.7 high and a 2m wide cage would be my minimum for a cage but that is a personal opinion only.


----------



## richardsc (Mar 15, 2008)

hi rocket,i have a book on sugar gliders,its excellent,covers husbandry and breeding ect,its from barrons,but it is a great book,i highly recomend it,any ways i got it through robinsons,a local abc centre plus book shop,most book shops should be able to order u a copy
the book is called SUGAR GLIDERS a complete pet owners manual and is written by caroline macpherson
it costs 16.95
hope that helps
i still havnt kept sugar gliders,but do intend to,need to finish off the herp shed first,lol,but will probably get gliders well before that,pm me if u need any futher details


----------



## richardsc (Mar 15, 2008)

just finished reading this thread,awsome avairy set up for them rocket,must get cracking on one for my self


----------



## jan (Mar 15, 2008)

Here's a pic of my sugar gliders which l purchased from Krusty (thanx Krusty)
they are doing really well l just love them!!
When it comes to feeding they have a variety of fresh food every night being either
grapes, watermelon, strawberries, blackberries, blueberries(which they just love)
apple,orange once a week or so...diced carrot, mushrooms, sweet potato, peas...corn.
l get a heinz brand baby food which is pumpkin and sweetcorn or chicken and sweetcorn
which they love too!!
Occasionally l give them hard boiled egg or poached chicken breast which is good for protein.
A little lite, low fat ham is ok ocassionally too....My partner says they eat better than him
supposedly which l have not tried as yet but they will devour day old chicks another 
good protein source.
Once or twice a week they get their much loved treat of half a glaced cherry as you will see in the
pic!!
Anyhow l'm sure you will get much pleasure from keeping these cute little individuals!!
And l always lightly coat their insects with calcium powder
Enjoy!!


----------



## jan (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh and their favourite sleeping place from a few choices is their cat hammock which they just sink into!!


----------



## kakariki (Mar 20, 2008)

What gorgeous little critters. I have been talking to a friend of a friend who has sugar gliders. She mentioned a couple of things which haven't come up so I thought I'd share. Gliders need company BUT they are territorial so keep them in pairs unless you have a large aviary. I asked her about aviary size as after looking at your pics I am now thinking about getting some. She suggested that the 7ft X 7ft aviary I have would be ideal for 1 pair, poss 2.[ I will probably use the 8ft X8ft for 2 pair.] Also if you do overcrowd them they will chew each others tails off! :shock: Feeding is mainly fruit and veg with supplementary vitamins. Also she feeds some meat like dog food occasionally. They sleep in a big hollow log but she has had some success with PVC pipe!


----------



## Rocket (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks all for your kind comments and suggestions, very much appreciated!

Thanks for that list jan, a few things I didn't realise they'd like. So far I've been giving her Rockmelon, Apples, Banana, Tomato, Corn (her favourite), Peas, Cherries, Grapes, Watermelon, Nectarines and Peaches. I lighly dust some of the fruit with Wombaroo Small Carnivore Mix.

Richardsc: Thanks alot for your input! Very much appreciated also.


----------



## gregcranston (Apr 9, 2008)

*Gliders rock!*

Rocket, sorry it took me so long to reply, I only just found this thread. I wouldn't say i'm an experienced sugar glider owner, but I did have a breeding pair (Tips and Pips) for just over 2 years, they finally had some babies, 2 males (TJ and Sherbet), which I was able to handle from a young age and tame. I then regretfully sold the parents and now have the 2 baby boys, they are now almost 6 months old. I'll try post some pics of them and the dad. I would agree with Marz though, keeping one alone is not a great idea, although they may be ok, most will be lonely and the longer they are alone the more likely they will lose their glider social skills, and if you try and introduce another glider down the track it may be a nightmare. Also I would suggest only getting another female unless you intend to become a breeder. Now for the pics! They are the cutest and most adorable little pets.


----------



## Rocket (Apr 9, 2008)

gregcranston said:


> Rocket, sorry it took me so long to reply, I only just found this thread. I wouldn't say i'm an experienced sugar glider owner, but I did have a breeding pair (Tips and Pips) for just over 2 years, they finally had some babies, 2 males (TJ and Sherbet), which I was able to handle from a young age and tame. I then regretfully sold the parents and now have the 2 baby boys, they are now almost 6 months old. I'll try post some pics of them and the dad. I would agree with Marz though, keeping one alone is not a great idea, although they may be ok, most will be lonely and the longer they are alone the more likely they will lose their glider social skills, and if you try and introduce another glider down the track it may be a nightmare. Also I would suggest only getting another female unless you intend to become a breeder. Now for the pics! They are the cutest and most adorable little pets.



Thanks so much for replying Greg.
By any chance are you in SA?

I agree that she does need a partner (male and female) and am currently on the lookout for one. Breeding them would be nice but isn't an absolute necessity. I am not keeping them just to breed them and try and get rich off selling babies (as some people have stated). So far my female seems to be doing very well and is slowly (ver slowly) getting more used to me being around.

Are you wanting to pair your boys off with females?

Regards


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 9, 2008)

awww it is so not fair that we cant have them in NSW, I would love a pair.


----------



## gregcranston (Apr 17, 2008)

Rocket said:


> Thanks so much for replying Greg.
> By any chance are you in SA?
> 
> I agree that she does need a partner (male and female) and am currently on the lookout for one. Breeding them would be nice but isn't an absolute necessity. I am not keeping them just to breed them and try and get rich off selling babies (as some people have stated). So far my female seems to be doing very well and is slowly (ver slowly) getting more used to me being around.
> ...


 
No I'm located in VIC actually, in Melbourne. I am looking to pair my boys with females, but I intend to keep all of them, and have 2 breeding pairs or a colony. 
You dont even have to get a male, if you don't intend to breed, then best try get another female. Good luck and I hope all turns out well.

Greg.


----------



## Rocket (Apr 18, 2008)

Cheers for that. As a matter of fact, I will be picking my new male up tomorrow morning so she won't be lonely after all  For only $75, you can't go wrong!

Will get photos when hes settled in.


----------



## J3ss_ (Apr 29, 2008)

we have a pair at work. They are kept in an aviary type enclosure that is about 3x1.5x2m (LxWxH) and temporarily have a bush stone curlew sharing the enclosure. Fresh gum cuttings are put in and they spend their days in a parrot breeding box.
We feed them in the afternoons a wide variety of chopped fruits and small amount of veg, kangaroo meat mix, rehydrated dog food, a few mixed bird seeds, insectivore mix, wombaroo protein supplement and the occasional mealworm, fig, flower and honey.
And yes they are gorgeous little animals and quite friendly to handle


----------

